# Travel with long-stay residence permit



## ExpatPM (28 d ago)

Hello,

I recently moved to Germany and have been granted a long-stay residence permit (more than 90 days) for the purpose of study. Does anyone know how this affects travel within the Schengen area as a UK citizen? Do the 90 in 180 day limits still apply? Does time in residence in Germany count as time spent in Schengen?

Thanks


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

ExpatPM said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently moved to Germany and have been granted a long-stay residence permit (more than 90 days) for the purpose of study. Does anyone know how this affects travel within the Schengen area as a UK citizen? Do the 90 in 180 day limits still apply? Does time in residence in Germany count as time spent in Schengen?
> 
> Thanks


Any time spent in Germany does not count as part of your 90 in 180 rolling days (you are residing, not visiting). The 90 day rule still applies to visits of Schengen countries outside of Germany. So, for you as a UK passport holder, this doesn´t really change much regarding travelling to other Schengen countries. It would make a huge difference to an international student from a visa country, as they would not need to apply for a separate Schengen visa as they would usually have to do.


----------



## ExpatPM (28 d ago)

ALKB said:


> Any time spent in Germany does not count as part of your 90 in 180 rolling days (you are residing, not visiting). The 90 day rule still applies to visits of Schengen countries outside of Germany. So, for you as a UK passport holder, this doesn´t really change much regarding travelling to other Schengen countries. It would make a huge difference to an international student from a visa country, as they would not need to apply for a separate Schengen visa as they would usually have to do.


Hey, thanks for the reply!

Just to follow up does this apply from the moment I arrived in Germany or from when the long-stay residence permit was granted?

(For context I arrived as a normal tourist then later applied for a residence permit before 90 days.)

Thanks


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

ExpatPM said:


> Hey, thanks for the reply!
> 
> Just to follow up does this apply from the moment I arrived in Germany or from when the long-stay residence permit was granted?
> 
> ...


It applies from the date when you became a legal resident rather than a visitor. I´d presume this is from the date of issuance of your residence permit.


----------

